# Wheeeeeeeeeee!!!!!



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

ROFLMAO......thats to cute.....air dog....What fun and what an expression on that pups face!!!


Oh and what a great Photo that is!!!


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Air Abbie!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

cuuuuuuuuute... Is she flying or what!!! 
Great photo.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

That shot is just too cute!! What a wonderful air-dog


----------



## Farbauti (Jan 7, 2009)

What a great pic!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What a great picture!!!


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

aaaaaaaawwwwwwwww air bud.lol


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL..... what a funny and great picture !!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love the picture and her expression. Would definetely blow it up and frame it.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks like she's going out for the long jump in the olympics.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

OMG she looks like she is going to land on the camera!  LOVE the shot!
FANTASTIC!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Great shot! Did you end up getting knocked over?!?


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

lol, fab picture


----------



## intimatejoker (Apr 10, 2009)

That pic put a big smile on my face.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

hehe! I love it!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It's a bird, It's a plane ...No it's SuperDog!


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

cyman1964uk said:


>


Perfect caption for for a flying dog!


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

fuzzbuzz said:


> OMG she looks like she is going to land on the camera!


Well deduced, Fuzzbuzz! Taking this shot lying down was a bit like playing Chicken in the road!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

LMAO! Great picture!!


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

It looks like she is trying to put the breaks on mid-air.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

How cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My favourite pic of the month!!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Great Picture!! "Ready or Not, Here I Come!!"


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

_Ground control to Major Tom..._


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

mm03gn said:


> Great Picture!! "Ready or Not, Here I Come!!"


Ha ha ha! Yes, that's probably what Abbie would've been thinking!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

LOL! That's so cute! Great picture!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> _Ground control to Major Tom..._


Now that's a perfect caption! What an awesome pic, needs to be in the pic competition AND the caption thread!


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

moverking said:


> Now that's a perfect caption! What an awesome pic, needs to be in the pic competition AND the caption thread!


We currently have another pic of Abs in the caption thread (only 2 more captions and I can announce the latest winner), but how do I get this in the pic comp? Search as I might, I can't find out how! Anyone?


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

This post still makes me laugh when I look at it.. 
Actually I don't even have to look at it so much all I have to do is read the title: Wheeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!! and that does it for me... I see the litlle thing flying in the air!!!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Simon, I'd make that photo into a poster. It would make me smile every day!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

I immediantly started laughing when I saw this! So funny!


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

Does anyone know how one enters the pic competition?


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Love it! Flying! wheeeeeee! for sure!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Great pic and you can't even see the strings


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

mdoats said:


> Did you end up getting knocked over?!?


I had to be lying down to get that pic ... think I got a mouthful of paw after this one. There had been a similar photo not long before where I felt my knee joint click a bit after the impact! :doh:


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

Now this photo has been entered in the Cutest Pet competition. If you've not already voted for Abbie, you can do it HERE


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

that's great!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ha-ha,very funny!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

that is a fantastic picture.


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks to those who have voted. If anyone else would like to vote, they can by clicking HERE.

Thanking you in advance!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Simon you'd be better off starting a new post, that way it will get the greatest impact . ps I've voted


----------

